# do you skip school a lot?



## HungryForCereal (Mar 30, 2016)

so back in my high school days, i used to skip school a lot. i would always skip school on mondays. i would pretend i was going to school and waited until my parents go out for work and then sneak back into the house. the teachers didnt really care at first but as time went by, they got very angry about it and decided to tell the discipline master and also my parents. in the end they suspended me for 2 weeks and i was nothing but happy coz i didnt need go to school for 14 days! anyway, did you guys skip school before?


----------



## Mariah (Mar 30, 2016)

"Back in my high school days"
I thought you were like 11. No, I have never skipped school. I had perfect attendance except for when I went on vacations. I don't get sick so I didn't have "sick days" either.


----------



## Heyden (Mar 30, 2016)

Today was actually the first time I stayed from school this year only bc I had a mid-term Math test that I didn't study for, plus I have the flu and a headache...


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 30, 2016)

Mariah said:


> "Back in my high school days"
> I thought you were like 11.



uhh no?


----------



## Locket (Mar 30, 2016)

I did last year because school was so overwhelming for me!

This year I have perfect attendance though, and haven't since kindergarten.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 30, 2016)

Heyden said:


> Today was actually the first time I stayed from school this year only bc I had a mid-term Math test that I didn't study for, plus I have the flu and a headache...



that sucks. i hated math tests when i was in school.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 30, 2016)

when i was in high school i'd always get into serious trouble because i never showed up XDDD


----------



## Mariah (Mar 30, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> when i was in high school i'd always get into serious trouble because i never showed up XDDD



There is no way you are over 17.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 30, 2016)

I never skipped school when I was in high school. I don't know why, I just didn't. I even got the privilege of picking a parking spot before other students because I had such good attendance and grades. 

College is a different story. I skipped a lot my first two semesters and it hurt my grades so I finally had my "holy sht I'm in college now and I need to get myself together" epiphany and I stopped skipping so often. I try not to skip class now because I'm actually in classes that are important for my major. Plus,  I really like my classes now so I actually like going which makes it easier not to skip.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 30, 2016)

Mariah said:


> There is no way you are over 17.



im 25, but nice try..


----------



## Mariah (Mar 30, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> im 25, but nice try..



Why do you act the way you act then?


----------



## Aquari (Mar 30, 2016)

Mariah said:


> Why do you act the way you act then?



cuz i like to have fun, just because im an adult doesnt mean i have to be soul-less


----------



## Mariah (Mar 30, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> cuz i like to have fun, just because im an adult doesnt mean i have to be soul-less



There's a difference between being immature and being fun and easy-going. Plenty of adults on here are nice and kind without the use of emoticons and spamming pointless **** about grapefruits.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 30, 2016)

Mariah said:


> There's a difference between being immature and being fun and easy-going. Plenty of adults on here are nice and kind without the use of emoticons and spamming pointless **** about grapefruits.



say what you want, imma keep doing what i do, 'cus at the end of the day, ur just another grapefruit ;}


----------



## Mariah (Mar 30, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> say what you want, imma keep doing what i do, 'cus at the end of the day, ur just another grapefruit ;}



All right. Just don't expect to be treated like an adult.


----------



## Chibiusa (Mar 30, 2016)

I never skipped classes in high school. In college though, I've skipped my fair share of classes, especially this semester. I just don't see a need in going to a class where the professor is just reading off powerpoints that they post online. If I don't feel that a professor is giving me good additional knowledge or is just basically parroting what's already in our books/online, I won't go. My grades don't suffer as a result, though - I make sure to study on my own.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 30, 2016)

Mariah said:


> All right. Just don't expect to be treated like an adult.



i never expected to be ;}


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 30, 2016)

No i cant really skip school since there always someone in the house 
Also they check we dont get out of school


----------



## Nicole. (Mar 30, 2016)

I never used to skip school.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 30, 2016)

I find myself skipping class a few times throughout a term, but that's only if I know that it's a light day in class (eg: some notes that I can get off a classmate/information from straight out of the textbook).


----------



## sej (Mar 30, 2016)

Only when I'm ill, I think people think that I skip school because I get ill so much!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2016)

No I never did really, they were strict asf with your attendance here and they'd probably hunt down your parents even in high school lol -_-


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 30, 2016)

I never skipped classes back when I was in school. I'm a good noodle.


----------



## Ookami (Mar 30, 2016)

I skip school everyday :/


----------



## DreamieMad (Mar 30, 2016)

I usually never skip school unless it's for a special event like a wedding or holiday. And I usually never have sick days either but I usually have 1 or 2 days off a year because of illnesses.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2016)

Yeah of course I had sick days and stuff but those you had to call to their office for and tell them so they don't mark you awol on the sheet lol.


----------



## Acruoxil (Mar 30, 2016)

No I barely ever skipped school.


----------



## Damniel (Mar 30, 2016)

Why the hell would you skip school, would you like to be serving fries for the rest of your life?

Edit:Not trying to offend anyone. Just in my personal experience, the only people who skipped school weren't the most ambitious people to say the least.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 30, 2016)

Call me Daniel said:


> Why the hell would you skip school, would you like to be serving fries for the rest of your life?



fyi i graduated from high school and is now a fashion design student in a well reputable art school. so no, not serving fries in the future.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 30, 2016)

Not at all. I rarely miss any days of school. Last year I was absent for 2 days. This year I don't even think I've missed any days.


----------



## Dim (Mar 30, 2016)

Nope. In fact I can't stay home even when I'm sick or else my parents would flip out at me, yet they let my younger sister stay home if she is too tired. Yeah no bias there /sarcasm


----------



## Vickie (Mar 30, 2016)

♥_ i used to skip school a lot in high school,
and my parents knew about it too,
i could learn more on my own than in class
i skip classes a lot even when i'm in college >< _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## Araie (Mar 30, 2016)

Nope. I actually really like classes!


----------



## piske (Mar 30, 2016)

I think I skipped once in high school  but I skipped class in college which I sort of regret. For one class, I did better skipping and studying from the book. However, I wouldn't condone this~ you're literally skipping out on your own money ;-;


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 30, 2016)

Nope, I never go on holidays during school, or get ill, so I always have 100% attendance.


----------



## CluelessMayor (Mar 30, 2016)

i have had like 5 weeks off this year so far... oops!


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 30, 2016)

I skipped tons in high school but never in college unless I was sick or something, which surprisingly was very rarely.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 30, 2016)

I never skipped school, never saw a point in that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Call me Daniel said:


> Why the hell would you skip school, would you like to be serving fries for the rest of your life?
> 
> Edit:Not trying to offend anyone. Just in my personal experience, the only people who skipped school weren't the most ambitious people to say the least.



Dude, fast food workers are like the most hard working people with the lowest wage. There's no shame in making a living.


----------



## cIementine (Mar 30, 2016)

Mariah said:


> "Back in my high school days"
> I thought you were like 11. No, I have never skipped school. I had perfect attendance except for when I went on vacations. I don't get sick so I didn't have "sick days" either.



no way, i thought you were like 12 !


----------



## kelpy (Mar 30, 2016)

Never. Mostly because I was only in public school til 3rd grade, and you don't really have much control whether or not you go to school at that age.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 30, 2016)

not a lot. my school has a system  that automatically alerts your parents if you are absent or late lmao. sometimes after i've been away from school because of therapy or somehing i will skip the next lesson because it will say in the system that i still am at therapy (they always write that i will be there for longer than i will be) so i can safely skip without anyone finding out B)


----------



## pandapples (Mar 30, 2016)

I hated missing class in HS. I probably stayed home like once a year when sick. In uni I skip once in a while... Not as much of a big deal to me.


----------



## ams (Mar 30, 2016)

No. Once you're an adult and you have to pay like $10,000 a year for school out of your own pocket skipping becomes a pretty stupid idea.


----------



## Squidward (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm late to school really often. ;o;


----------



## Ichigo. (Mar 30, 2016)

I didn't skip school in high school apart from a few days, and I still don't skip school in college. Well. I don't skip at all now that I'm in a grad program, but there were certain classes I didn't mind taking a few days off from in undergrad, but it would still feel like I was missing a lot so I tried not to. I've always been pretty good when it comes to attendance.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 30, 2016)

I never have.


----------



## Chrystina (Mar 30, 2016)

back when I was in high school I skipped most of my junior year. then I just didn't go for my entire senior year lol.

I have yet to go to college - although since I'd be paying a TON for it I can imagine I would never skip.


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 30, 2016)

I never just skipped school, though in middle school I would infrequently play sick. I never did once I got to high school. My friends were all there,  I could get my homework done in class, listening to lessons made it so I never needed a textbook  (other than for math) and it was nice getting a perfect attendance award. The only year I didn't get the award was in junior year because I got the flu. I had begged my parents to let me go to school but they stayed home to make sure I wouldn't get a ride to school with my friends.


----------



## Bueller (Mar 30, 2016)

I'd skip out during lunch period back when I was in middle school and high school so I could eat at my house. Otherwise... don't skip school kids.


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Mar 30, 2016)

Sometimes. I do somewhat care about my grades. As I am only in Year 10 (no idea what that is in America) I can't skip school without my parents knowing.


----------



## graceroxx (Mar 30, 2016)

sometimes i wake up and have no energy whatsoever, so i consider faking sick.. but then i think of what i would miss that day and the late assignments that would result from it and that's what motivates me to go.
i only miss school if absolutely necessary. i stayed home on october 26 because i was sick, i missed half of december 16 due to a sore throat (i went in late because i was doing the swimming unit in gym and i really did not want to make that up) and i missed school on monday because i had to go to my grandpa's funeral.
2 and a half days isn't too bad in my opinion


----------



## Fantasyrick (Mar 30, 2016)

Mariah said:


> There's a difference between being immature and being fun and easy-going. Plenty of adults on here are nice and kind without the use of emoticons and spamming pointless **** about grapefruits.



Uhhhhh Have you not seen your post history.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 30, 2016)

Fantasyrick said:


> Uhhhhh Have you not seen your post history.



I don't see how that's relevant to the fact that there are nice adults on here.


----------



## Rasha (Mar 30, 2016)

rarely, or let's say only when I got really sick. our school was extremely strict and we would be given hell not only if we skipped a day but also if we forgert to bring anything like the ****ing pen for example.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 30, 2016)

No, I've never skipped. Usually I stay home when I'm really sick, that's it.


----------



## Llust (Mar 30, 2016)

no. if your excuse for skipping school is just because you don't want to attend class, then that's pretty pathetic and stupid imo. i've never skipped and i dont see why i should be effort into it and risking getting caught and getting my ass whooped. missing just one days worth of notes and labs can set you back by a lot. having to study new content on your own as opposed to actually being there in class isn't worth it

edit // i forgot about mental illnesses. i'd say those are an acceptation, but i mean like if you're simply lazy and you dont necessarily have any issues going on and just want to have a good time while classes are ongoing, then that's what my post applies to


----------



## Soigne (Mar 30, 2016)

I don't necessarily skip school entirely, but I leave early a lot. After lunch, I only have one class that isn't study hall and I don't care for it so I leave at 11:30 at least 3 times a month just for the heck of it.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Mar 30, 2016)

i only ever skip if i know i have homework i haven't done. and i try to do my homework on time most of the time so i don't skip a lot. skipping in itself, for the purpose of just not wanting to go to school without a reason or to just be edgy is stupid

also @OP, i dont know how it works where you live, but did you ever think to yourself your parents might get tried for truancy at the time because of your frequent skipping?


----------



## creamyy (Mar 30, 2016)

I feel like as of lately I really do miss a lot of school. I've only been one day this week


----------



## riummi (Mar 30, 2016)

nope my parents wont allow it unless im dying :^ )
plus i dont dare to sneak out because my teachers keep attendance and will call the office if im not there >:c
plus skipping just makes things harder on me since i have to find out what happened and the hw thats due


----------



## noizora (Mar 30, 2016)

Considering you're required to have over 90% attendance for each class to pass the course in my state and country I try not to :c
But out of all the teachers at school maybe 2 or 3 actually care if you skip? They still won't phone up the office/your parents but are super onto you about missing class/being late.


----------



## N a t (Mar 30, 2016)

Never, when I was in grade school. Cuz I'd git beat :x


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Mar 30, 2016)

I've never skipped school before. Ever. I don't plan on it either.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 30, 2016)

College doesn't let you skip unless you want to fail. There's almost always something happening in at least one of the classes I have so it's really hard to miss a day.


----------



## radioloves (Mar 30, 2016)

My senior year of high school I had about seventy eight absent attendences. I usually finished all my work early during the week and way before the due dates and so I skipped and missed every friday classes unless it was something I knew important was going to happen that day, then I might stay. Looking back, I wish I had stayed because most fridays I just left with friends and dilly daddled xD


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 30, 2016)

I don't skip school because I'm not that type of guy. And my parents are very smart. If I do skip school most of the time I'm sick.


----------



## inkling (Mar 30, 2016)

i started skipping school in middle school...around 7th grade and it got so bad that year they got a hold of my parent and threatened to kick me out and send me to a special school. they used to leave messages on the answering machine and id delete them. it was just something i started doing...it just made sense and it was so easy. i got used to it. my parents worked all the time anyways and id have to walk myself to school and back. i'd sleep in, go out for a bit with my backpack and come home like nothing happened.

in high school i was a good student but i'd skip classes on the days i didn't feel like going anyways. i was always pretty depressed and tried to avoid anxiety (it sickens me lol) and to top it off i was chronically late. it took a lot of hard work to get out of my chronic late habits but now im always on time and have great timing with things but it didnt happen over night. in college i was a super perfectionist student and id still be late sometimes. this was something that started even in elementary school bc my mom would be late bring me to school a lot actually.


----------



## radical6 (Mar 30, 2016)

yes i skip at least once a week, ive missed at least 2 months now combined this year
grades are usually straight as though lol 

im depressed so i dont like going to school most the time


----------



## Mariah (Mar 30, 2016)

justice said:


> yes i skip at least once a week, ive missed at least 2 months now combined this year
> grades are usually straight as though lol
> 
> im depressed so i dont like going to school most the time



How are you allowed to do that? My school only allowed five absences per semester.


----------



## jiny (Mar 30, 2016)

i hardly skip school. i was absent twice for the first six weeks because i went on a vacation with my uncle & aunt for his birthday. another time i skipped was when i didn't finish a powerpoint assignment for social studies class. i haven't missed school for no reason recently though.


----------



## radical6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Mariah said:


> How are you allowed to do that? My school only allowed five absences per semester.



i dunno, i get letters sometimes, but apparently i havent missed enough to get in trouble. i also get disability benefits kind of for my depression in school so they probably let it slide i imagine.


----------



## MochiMo (Mar 31, 2016)

When I was in high school, yes, I did skip a lot. After 11th grade, I dropped out and got my GED and started Nursing Assistance, LOL. To me, high school was nothing but a hassle and I'm doing better than ever, honestly.


----------



## Stil (Mar 31, 2016)

nope. In fact i dont think I even skipped once.


----------



## Elov (Mar 31, 2016)

I never skipped school immensely. About once a month I would fake sick, or ditch, or something but that's about it. Back in my highschool if you had 10 unexcused absences in one semester you would automatically fail that class. My senior year there was one class where I had 8 absences. I mainly didn't go because it was early in the morning, and if you're late you have to go to detention after school. So if I was running late I would avoid going altogether. 

Honestly I really hated that class. I had no friends, and it was mainly filled with freshman. There were only about 4 other seniors there including myself. And we were all probably taking that class for the same reason, we just needed an extra elective to fill up our schedules. Regardless, I could of stopped going to that class completely because I had enough elective credits in order to graduate. But never showing up to one class would probably of looked bad on my record, so I went for the most part.


----------



## Hai (Mar 31, 2016)

I only skipped classes in the afternoon a few times but I couldn't afford to really skip a lot of school because I'm sick so often.
Teachers always got suspicious when I really was sick. I have an autoimmune disease so I catch like every flu T.T


----------



## Beardo (Mar 31, 2016)

All the time

Like, once a week at the point


----------



## romancement (Mar 31, 2016)

I just felt so guilty if I skipped. Like, what if this teacher notices and feels sad that I didn't go??? IRL they never gave a rat's butt, but my own shame was a great motivator. Now I'm a grad student, so I can do damn well as I please, and I....don't skip. Because I can't afford to u_u


----------



## Finnian (Mar 31, 2016)

I literally skipped all but 3 days of my junior year.
Skipped most of 9th grade too.
Skipped class during college a lot too. Dropped out after one semester. I'll go back later????

I'm terrible at school.


----------



## Diancie (Mar 31, 2016)

I guess I skipped some days but I knew there won't be classes. I'm going to start skipping a lot from now though, just because they're not teaching anything anymore and I can revise a lot at home.


----------



## wassop (Mar 31, 2016)

i think once in like 1st grade lmao


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 31, 2016)

I used to.

USED TO.

Nowadays, some unexplained force from beyond says nobody in the world can skip school unless they did a bad thing. And Japan forces kids to go on Saturday, too!


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 31, 2016)

I have a pretty good attendance (as shown)


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 31, 2016)

No wayyyyy

I don't skip ever intentionally, I can't really think if I've skipped classes at all honestly (besides being sick or something) and I don't think we're counting excused absenses and events lol


----------



## Cosmic Gerbil (Mar 31, 2016)

Yeah, I skipped it all.  Went once when I was 5, didn't like it and never went again.  My family were totally cool about it.



Spoiler



I was home schooled.



I attended college though, which was really good.  The only time I didn't go there was when my car broke down and I couldn't get.  (My college was about 30 miles from where I lived and public transport was too expensive).


----------



## Kuroh (Mar 31, 2016)

As an art major I can't miss much days of college even if I'm sick. For all art classes at my university, if you have more than 3 absences, then 10% of your entire grade will be deducted lol...


----------



## LilyACNL (Mar 31, 2016)

Nah, I skip school more than I should but not all the time. I'm late a lot though cause I have troubles getting up or getting ready for bed. Haha.


----------



## jasond3 (Mar 31, 2016)

I never skip school unless something happened at home or I'm sick, I'm trying to get good grades because if I do then more presents for me! Grade 8 at my school is kinda hard sometimes and even some teachers are mean

- - - Post Merge - - -



umeiko said:


> As an art major I can't miss much days of college even if I'm sick. For all art classes at my university, if you have more than 3 absences, then 10% of your entire grade will be deducted lol...



Do you draw digitally? And anime characters too? I draw anime but I suck when it comes to digital art


----------



## Kuroh (Mar 31, 2016)

jasond3 said:


> Do you draw digitally? And anime characters too? I draw anime but I suck when it comes to digital art



Yep, I draw digitally~ Although I haven't been able to really draw digitally for my classes yet ;v;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 2, 2016)

I skipped school on and off throughout my life, I did it just enough to not get in trouble though. In middle school I would skip Wednesdays by faking sickness which i was really good at, Wednesdays were these in between days where we had really short times in each class so not much was done those days anyways so it wasn't a big deal, and I would bring that up to my mom I'd be like "I don't feel good, I got hot poops and it's Wednesday so I mean it's not like I'd miss anything..." so she'd agree, and I was like an ace at faking sick like I said. XD I stopped for a while in high school until my mom started going out of town on thrusdays and not coming home until sundays, so I started "missing the bus" or getting sick and my mom wouldn't know until the school called her to ask why i wasn't in and then she'd call me at home and I'd be like "Oh shoot I didn't set the alarm..." or something it was great, I skipped quite a bit but not enough to get in trouble, they were like my "personal" days because I would usually do it when I was really depressed. :/


----------



## glow (Apr 2, 2016)

yup kill me


----------



## piichinu (Apr 2, 2016)

no, you get caught within the first 30 minutes of school + could never fake sick because my parents are doctors
now i only skip it if im like suicidal and my mom lets me only then


----------



## Bubblebeam (Apr 2, 2016)

It's been like 10 years since I was in school (holy cow...) but when I was you couldn't bunk off because the damned reception would call anyone not marked in attendance at morning registration, and in my final years they got incredibly strict even with the number of sick days you could have a year (as if you can actually help getting sick -.-). My mum used to be more lenient about making out I was sick until that, then she had to start making me go even during some very rough colds otherwise they got on her back about it, even sending letters.

I'm talking about my schools in the U.K. 10 years ago though, so maybe things have changed.


----------



## Naekoya (Apr 2, 2016)

I use to skip a lot during my Jr/Sr years of Highschool.. the school didn't really do much nor called up my parents or anything like that.. like a boss  but yeah only reason why is because I already had enough credit in order to graduate or simply the teacher I had was pretty laid back and chill c:
other times I would just attend half the day and leave during lunchtime lol.
ahh those were the days ~


----------



## AquaStrudel (Apr 2, 2016)

I hate missing a day of school. I have to do make-up work, homework that I missed and ugh.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 2, 2016)

No, but the public school system that my schools were in had a fairly small limit of number of days you could miss or they would make you repeat a grade. Also, I had to ride the school bus to school until I got my license right before senior year, and there was nothing interesting around the school to do/see. 

The only times I missed any school generally was dental related (I had braces in middle and part of high school) and that time I got chicken pox in middle school thanks to my brothers.


----------



## Alex518 (Apr 2, 2016)

sometimes but my mom knows. like she just calls me out of school and says im sick. its not really "skipping" per se but its lying lol  i can't do it often since you can only have 20 absenses throughout the year (if you go over it you have to retake all your classes)


----------



## KiraNinja (Apr 2, 2016)

I remember when I was a kid, last few weeks of high school I skipped most of my lessons, I was a nobody and the teachers didn't even know I existed- who knew being invisible would pay off?


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 2, 2016)

I skipped school quite a lot earlier on in the school year and I still did even a few months ago. It was mostly just either not showing up to lessons or not coming in for half of the day or whatever. I said I had doctors appointments and counseling appointments - and I have had them, sometimes... My school have never showed any sort of worry and they never really chase me up on my absences even though they're pretty strict on attendance. I'm not failing so w/e. I mostly just didn't bother to show up because I was really demotivated and depressed.


----------



## gh0st (Apr 2, 2016)

I had over 60 absences the last day of high school for my senior year, but they let me graduate because I had all A's. 

;w;


----------



## Swiftstream (Apr 2, 2016)

Never. Like if I ever miss a day of school I end up with a stack of work...
The only time I skip school is during assemblies. Also my highschool takes attendance every period and calls your parents if they find you missing.


----------



## Sig (Apr 2, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> im 25, but nice try..



what 25 year old uses XDDDDD and has magenta comic sans ms in their signature..


----------



## Gnome (Apr 2, 2016)

yes.


----------



## cornimer (Apr 2, 2016)

I have never skipped school and don't plan on doing it. I have skipped school choir practice a couple of times though...


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 2, 2016)

*soft crying* I'm.. I'm homeschooled...


----------



## shannenenen (Apr 2, 2016)

I never skipped school in high school but now that I'm in college I do it a lot. I get lazy and am fine with a B in the class (I test well and so I can get away with a B- or a B without doing much work), so sometimes I'll skip class to go out to lunch with my roommates or just to take a nice nap.


----------



## tobi! (Apr 2, 2016)

i have only missed two days of school. 

the first day, my eyes were swollen so I could barely see. I could not see out of my left eye but my right had partial vision. My mom STILL tried to get me to go to school.

The second time was when I had this AWFUL sore throat that had lasted a total of of 5 days. Usually, sore throats only last like one or two days. Sometimes three? But my mom was convinced I was faking so she made me go to school. I ended up having to go to the nurses' office after my first class, P.E. Even then, my mom screamed at me all the way to the doctor's until the doctor said I had some sort of really bad infection.


----------



## pickle inkii. (Apr 2, 2016)

No, I'm a good, innocent child.


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 2, 2016)

Nope. Your parents had to call if you would be missing school, and you were only allowed five missed days without a doctors note. I skipped class a few times but that's it. College is a different story haha.


----------



## DomesticatePiggy (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm in 7th grade and I skip school all the time. xD But, due to not being in a real 'school', it doesn't matter as much.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 3, 2016)

DomesticatePiggy said:


> I'm in 7th grade and I skip school all the time. xD But, due to not being in a real 'school', it doesn't matter as much.



what do you mean you aren't in a real school??


----------



## MishMeesh (Apr 3, 2016)

All the people complaining that other users aren't real adults because they don't capitalize letters or they use emoticons probably aren't adults either. You don't have any adult friends on facebook to realize that over half the adults on the internet type like tbh.

I never skipped school in high school for the sake of skipping school. Usually I had something else to do (doctor's appointment or whatever) and just convinced my mum that going back to school for 1-2 more hours was pointless lol.

I've skipped class every now and then in uni. Usually because I slept too late less than voluntary skipping.


----------



## Karminny (Apr 3, 2016)

Ive skipped going to gym class in 8th grade with my friend, we hid in the bathroom and talked for an hour and a half. Then just this past Thursday, my bf broke up w me over text before the first class started so I hid in my old history teachers class, who emailed my teacher saying i had a test to makeup (it was a free period), so tht i could cry and clean myself up before the next class started


----------



## DomesticatePiggy (Apr 3, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> what do you mean you aren't in a real school??


I live in a 'lastenkoti' which directly translated means 'children's home'. It's basically an orphanage, but not for orphans, it's for kids with troubled families. Anyways, the place hired a teacher to come teach us, so there's a room downstairs that's basically a classroom. But, it isn't really the same as a real school...So, yeah, that's what I meant. :3


----------



## Luxanna (Apr 3, 2016)

I only skipped class once, We have a international festival so during gym and lunch you can go hang out outside and party with the others, so after lunch I didnt feel like going to french and math so I skipped stayed outside for 25 minutes and went home. They/still are  doing construction on the school and had warning signs POSSIBLE asbestos in the air and I was getting terribly sick that year so I took a lot of days off because of that 2nd/3rd year. When I told my guidance ***** she was like well other people would be getting sick too -snorts-. They were, other kids were getting sick very often. I took the maxium amount of sick days off of school that you could and would save them and once finals were over I would take the next  week or 2 off lol. This left me with maybe 8 days to use throughout the year for sick days


----------



## Noah2000 (Apr 3, 2016)

Nope, never skipped school once. I'm too uptight to do something like that lol.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Apr 3, 2016)

i skipped a class before (Latin is a language dead as dead can be, first it killed the Romans and now it has killed me)... and i love it when i am home sick.... peaceful and quiet.... no idiots bullying me.... Monster Hunter..... so yeah i love it at home <3


----------



## Shawna (Apr 3, 2016)

No.  It would get me very behind on my "school work".  However, I did skip the Wednesday after Spring Break (March 16th) because I was told that it was senior skip day and I wanted a taste of what it's like to miss school and not be sick.

The seniors (that includes me) have been having poor attendance lately.  I keep hearing that, like, 10% (that might not seem like a lot, but even in a small school like mine, the staff consider it to be) of the seniors keep skipping just to skip.  No senior wants to sit in a classroom on a beautiful spring day, do we?  We'd rather be sleeping! <3


----------

